# Border Bowhunters 3D shoot Sunday Feb 17, 2008



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

24 main street North, Alexandria, Ontario. Registration 800-1100 am. For more information, please call Emile St-Denis @ (613) 525-3093

:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

pretty sure ill be there with my gang. what class do you shoot?


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

MBR or Money class...it all depends on my mood...LOL


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

hmmm . im not sure what your classes are we have french names for everything here:embara: i shoot fixed pins,release,and the 45 meter targets.
how can i "pic" you out of the crowd on sunday?


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

He is the ugly one that we see only once a year if his wife lets him out once!! Oh come Pic i know your laughing. You get your way i know you can do the Laundry first or the Vacuuming your choice!!LOLukey:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

coptor doctor said:


> He is the ugly one that we see only once a year if his wife lets him out once!! Oh come Pic i know your laughing. You get your way i know you can do the Laundry first or the Vacuuming your choice!!LOLukey:



Pretty funny for a short bald guy!!! :shade:

Are you going?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Hmmmm... better revise that description...*

Could you be a little more specific please? Short bald guy doesn't narrow the field down enough.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Baldini said:


> Could you be a little more specific please? Short bald guy doesn't narrow the field down enough.


How about short bald duy that shoots a Hoyt...Ooops, sorry, that won't cut it either..:wink:

Hmmmm.....Aaaaaa, got it....short bald guy, that shoots a Hoyt, drives a Honda(wanna be Polaris thou) ATV and drives a Nissan!! :wink::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Baldini said:


> Could you be a little more specific please? Short bald guy doesn't narrow the field down enough.


Can we shave Ted and Ronnies heads just to make it more interesting? Oh forget it, can we just shave their heads anyways?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Good plan!*

Sounds like a good idea to me! We'll let them compete with Ron Osbourne to see who's the King of Alexandria, then Carl and Emile can shave the queens... Or we could see what a tall bald toothless guy looks like....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*hANG ON HERE*

iF RONNY IS IN WE WOULD HAVE TO TAKE HIM OUT OF HIS 3 POINT STANCE OFF OF THE GROUND FIRST , AND CARL WELL HE MIGHT GET HIS PANTS UP AGAIN IF WE CUT SLOTS IN HIS SHORTS FOR HIS SHOES TO SLIDE THROUGH LOL :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## LabDan (Feb 10, 2007)

*The End*

Those were the last moment !!!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

looks like i wont be able to make it after all


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*nice pics*

HEY RONNIE GET ANY ON YA LOL :darkbeer:


----------

